# The 12 Days of Halloween by MHooch



## aisling (Aug 29, 2009)

This was posted by Laurie S. and originally reconstructed by MHooch (http://www.halloweenforum.com/literature-role-playing/66763-12-days-halloween.html). I loved it the first time I read it, and just wanted to write it down somewhere so I wouldn't forget! I take no credit whatsoever.

---------------------------------------------

On the 1st day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
An owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 2nd day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 3rd day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 4th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 5th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 6th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 7th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 8th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Eight mummys moaning,
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.


On the 9th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Nine Zombies shuffling,
Eight mummys moaning,
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 10th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Ten black cats hissing,
Nine Zombies shuffling,
Eight mummys moaning,
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 11th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Eleven pumpkins grinning,
Ten black cats hissing,
Nine Zombies shuffling,
Eight mummys moaning,
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

On the 12th day of Halloween, my true love gave to me...
Twelve demons dancing,
Eleven pumpkins grinning,
Ten black cats hissing,
Nine Zombies shuffling,
Eight mummys moaning,
Seven witches cackling,
Six banshees shrieking,

***FIVE CREEPY CLOWNS****

Four ghastly ghosts,
Three candy corns,
Two purple bats,
***BIG FINISH NOW!!!!***
And an owl sitting in a dead tree.

---------------------------------------------


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like...too Cute!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

very nice Aisling. I think I woulde find true love if a girl gave me all those things too.


----------

